# I have question?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

:tiel1:I was told that big eyes on cockatiels were males! I bought a whiteface/lutino that I was told was a male cause the breeder pelvic boned sexed it and said it was a male and said cause he had big round eyes that he was a male! Well I was thinking it was a female cause it was quiet and today it tryed singing so I am hoping its a male if it is I will breed my albino pair next year!! I can't wait and please give me advice, even though I am a breeder myself theres stuff I learn everyday!! Thanks, Melissa & The Flock


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I've never heard of that method of sexing, I wouldn't take it as 100% accurate, they only way for sure to sex a lutino is by DNA.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I've never heard of eye size indicating gender either, and i wouldn't assume it's true. Obviously the most fool proof method of sexing is DNA sexing, after that i would say markings (where possible - e.g. normal greys) and then behaviour.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't think eye size really means anything and pelvic bones are unreliable as a test. Is gets a bit more reliable as the bird matures but when they are young the bones are too soft to tell you anything. Even then it's not 100%. If you knew what the parents were it might tell you something. Lutino is a sex linked mutation so if the Father was a Lutino whiteface and the Mother was a Whiteface of any kind any Lutino Whiteface offspring would be female. By the way breeding two Lutino Whiteface together my not be a great idea. It would be like breeding two Lutinos. The result is often bald headed birds. If your new bird does turn out to be male you could breed him to a regular Whiteface and all the female offspring would be Lutino Whiteface.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

thats a new one to me but i agree the 100% sure way is DNA


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

If you're really serious about breeding, I'd invest in a DNA test, it really is the only way you can know for sure. Also, I have heard that sometimes parent-raised males are significantly quieter than hand-reared ones. I don't know how true that is, but I thought I'd throw that in.

I have heard of bird DNA tests being wrong before, but I'm sure they must have been contaminated; that's really the only way a DNA test could be incorrect, and it's very easy to contaminate a sample if someone's careless.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

here is a link to the DNA test kit i use they are very good if you have never done a dna you need a experienced person that has done it before the kits are free you just have to pay for the dna


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Like everyone else has said a DNA test is the only way you can be 100% certain of the sex.  That is the the best option to be sure!


----------



## jasonsgal (Sep 19, 2008)

I think the eye thing is silly. And what most people don't realize is that a DIY DNA test will only cost you $20-$25. avianbiotech.com is my preffered company.


----------

